# Singers with Mental Health Issues?



## ClarissaSmid (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi,

I'm new to this forum - this is my first post actually.

What I'm asking is a bit controversial, but for the last couple of years, I've been writing a blog about my experience with mental health problems. I've found that virtually no-one is prepared to discuss their experiences with me (I myself use a pen-name for privacy), I suppose because like me, they fear their id being blown by someone and career suicide. However, it is increasingly important to me to gain some sort of readership from singers and other musicians - most of my readers have no idea that the my musical life is actually real (they probably think I'm making it all up!).

The next year is likely to be an important one for me. I've recorded one CD with a very good pianist already, and that is soon to be released by a major label. I'm about to record the next one, also to be released this year - very lush music too. But it is feeling like a huge pressure is on the horizon and it would really help me to feel less alone in all this if I had some anonymous feedback from others.

If anyone is interested, they can find me at justdifficult dot com.

Thanks for reading,

Clarissa


----------



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

britney spears


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I have mental health issues, but I'm not a singer. In fact, if people knew about my voice it would probably be illegal in most countries.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Clarissa, I visited your blog, and saw nothing too inviting for a professional artist to spill the beans. 

The atmosphere is a little hard, with overusage of the F-word. Maybe try a different tactic?

Why does mental illness have to be the crux? Why can't artists just have a place to hang out, to discuss the rigors of travelling, meeting and greeting, and performing?

I have met many artists in the entertainment world, and I've found a very large proportion of them to be professional beyond almost any expectation. Very well centered.

IOW the diva syndrome is overblown.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

<<<< Look over at that avatar and I'm pretty sure one of those guys has 'em.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Pav & Grace, no issues.


----------

